# Troybilt Horse tiller



## oldschoolstihlguy (Mar 12, 2021)

Looking for a replacement engine for my Horse tiller. Anyone have a line one a Honda or Kohler? Fleabay has them for $330 shipped


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del_ (Mar 12, 2021)

There is a 6.5 hp Predator motor that fits and goes for about $100 when it's on sale.

Google the combination and I bet you find some info.

I was till with my Horse last evening.


----------



## 2412 (Mar 13, 2021)

I’m seeing double.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 13, 2021)

2412 said:


> I’m seeing double.


Quadruple


----------

